# Esta antena me vuelve loco.



## satoxigama (May 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro antes de nada os doy la enhorabuena por este foro tan bueno por no decir el mejor.
Os comento mi problema a ver si le veis solución.Tengo una emisora fm comercial de 300w de marca Tugicom(no se si la conoceis pero de momento va bastante bien) con 20mtrs de cable de 1/2 y una antena que me trae de cabeza de la marca OMB y el modelo es vertb con ajuste.Lleva un caperuzón con tres tornillos para ajustar según la frecuencia, o eso creo yo.Estoy emitiendo en 88,7Mhz y poniendo la emisora a 300w, la potencia real es 180w con una ROE de 2-3w.Si subo el caperuzón aumento hasta 220w con una roe de 20w, pero en ningún momento llego a 300w.
Hice la prueba cambiando la frecuencia a 94Mhz y si llego a 300w, pero no puedo emitir en esa frecuencia.Debido a la cantidad de tantas emisoras sólo tengo libre la frecuencia de 88,7Mhz.
La casa de OMB me dejó este esquema que os adjunto haber si me podeis decir cual es el mejor ajuste para obtener la mejor potencia.Os agradecería que me echareis una mano antes de tener que cambiar de antena.Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 24, 2011)

Yo no se mucho del tema, menos de frecuencia modulada, pero te puedo decir que empiezes con baja potencia emitida del equipo y la regules hasta disminuir al mínimo la reflejada, después vas subiendo la potencia y haciendo los ajustes necesarios.
Si te fijas en la primer gráfica que esta en le pdf que adjuntaste, hay un pico descendente en donde la potencia reflejada se va al infinito, y es justamente, en la frecuencia en la que estas intentando ajustar.
Si no podes alrededor de los 90MHz probá en el otro extremo de la banda; 108MHz para abajo a ver que resultados obtenes.
Saludos


----------



## pett1921 (May 24, 2011)

intenta configurarla como en la segunda imagen y no podrias intertar mover los tornillos mientras esta transmitiendo??


----------



## satoxigama (May 25, 2011)

He intentado moverlo mientras se transmite pero uno hace de antena(aun poniéndome guantes) y no consigo pasar de 200w.¿Consegiría llegar a máxima potencia haciendome la antena yo?(de las que montais aquí en el foro)
Gracias.


----------



## moises calderon (May 25, 2011)

Amigo, antes que nada, con una carga ficticia, deberias probar el transmisor si realmente emite los 300 vatios, una vez estas seguro de ello, pues pones en duda que la antena no este ajustada a la frecuencia de operacion, y procedes a sintonizarla lo mejor posible, segun las indicaciones que te enviaron, para realizar ello la antena deberia estar por lo menos a 3 metros del suelo y libre de obstaculos, no puedes sintonizarla con el transmisor encendido, porque la cercania de tu cuerpo altera los ajustes, los que tiene que hacerse casi al milimetro, y retirarse;en el dibujo, lo que veo o entiendo, es que tiene que ajustarse el largo de los dipolos, de acuerdo a la medida indicada, saludos


----------



## satoxigama (May 25, 2011)

Ok, ¿cómo puede hacer o comprar una carga ficticia para 300w?
Gracias.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 25, 2011)

Hola como estas una solución para armar una carga fantasma de 50 ohm seria usar 44 resistencias de 2200 ohm por  3 watt conectadas en paralelo así tendríamos una resistencia capas de disipar 132 watt otra mas fácil seria usar esta que  te en el link http://www.lu8jb.com.ar/Dummy_load_Exper..htm

saludos


----------



## homebrew (May 25, 2011)

Hola satoxigama te recomiendo lo mismo que Moisés Calderón de Perú, lo primero seria probar con una carga de 50 ohms, una de 80 a 100 watts sirve bien para probar unos 4 segundos ON 1 minuto OFF eso es algo normal yo tengo cargas Bird y traen un grafico para usarlas con mas potencia de la que figuran mientras respetes los tiempos de medición y enfriamiento.
Las otras opciones no las veo muy bien para usar en VHF FM ya que un apilamiento de resistencias inevitablemente tendrá reactancia y te dará un error en la lectura y la otra de sal es solo para frecuencias bajas HF.
Referente a la antena OMB lo mejor que te puedo recomendar es que te dirijas a ellos ya que tienes la suerte que es una firma española y seguro te darán las mejores indicaciones para modificar la antena a la nueva frecuencia.
Respecto a la grafica de OMB cuidado no confundir la grafica de SWR o ROE con PERDIDAS DE RETORNO O RETURN LOOS

Perdida de Retorno

Se denomina pérdida de retorno, a la energía o potencia que retorna a la carga cuando la impedancia de la carga es diferente respecto de la impedancia de la fuente . 
En este caso se dice que hay un desbalance de impedancia entre la carga y la fuente.

La potencia reflejada o pérdida de retorno deberá ser mucho menor que la potencia incidente. Mientras menor sea la potencia reflejada mayor será la transferencia de potencia hacia la carga.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 25, 2011)

Hola homebrew como estas quería realizarte una consulta con respecto a las cargas fantasmas, disculpa mi ignorancia, abría alguna forma de medir si una carga fantasma como la que describí de resistencias apiladas es adecuada hasta determinada frecuencia, osea se puede determinar la máxima frecuencia de uso.
Al amigo satoxigama le pido disculpas solo quería ayudar, personalmente solo uso una carga fantasma compuesta por 8 resistencias de 100 ohm por 2 conectadas en serie paralelo y la he usado en hf y vhf sin saber del error que puede tener.


----------



## elgriego (May 26, 2011)

Hola gabriel77sur,como estas. 

.......Dicen que tener un instrumento que brinda malas lecturas ,es peor que no tener nada....

Creo yo, que el mayor problema que se presenta al querer fabricar un instrumento o accesorio es el conque tararlo,yo en otros tiempos e fabricado,cargas fantasmas que funcionaron hasta los 500Mhz. Lamentablemente conseguir resistencias de alta potencia de carbon puro no inductivas,es cada dia mas dificil,por no decir imposible ,pero las fuentes de los  antiguos equipos de radar que supe reparar traian resistencias de carbon de 250 y 500 w 50 ohm , y claro a pesar que en el taller teniamos cargas bird ,la tentacion fue muy grande y fabrique un par de cargas y funcionaron muy bien ,el problema es que ya no se consiguen mas.

Con respecto a lo que vos planteas en lo referente a tu carga, e visto, arriba de los barcos mercantes en el cuarto de radio, cargas comerciales de resistencias apiladas,como las que vos sugeris,pero las usaban en los equipos de HF, es decir hasta 30mhz ,como dice el colega homebrew,quien da una descripcion tecnica impecable ,al sumar resistencias la capacidad distribuida generada,afecta el funcionamiento y la resistencia deja de ser pura y comienza a tener un comportamiento inductivo ,algo mas que problematico cuando se trabaja en altas frecuencias,ya que falsea la medicion,con el tester mide 52 ohm ,pero a 100Mhz anda a saber ,que impedancia presenta ,Ahora de acuerdo a mi humilde experiencia ,si uno posee una carga de este tipo fato in casa ,y tiene conque compararla ,por ej una carga comercial de buena calidad,y un watimetro ,por ej un bird, puede conocer el error de acuerdo a la lectura,y digamos ir tirando hasta poder comprar una carga de buena marca,por ej vamos a suponer ,que medis un exitador de vhf de 40w ,100mhz ,bueno lo primero es bajar la potencia digamos a 5w y medir estos valores con una carga y un medidor de buena calidad ,por ej el bird,una vez ,que tomaste los valores de referencia ,habra que poner el medidor y la carga que uno posee y ver cuales son las diferencias de lectura ,y luego habra que subir la frecuencia,por ej midiendo un equipo de comunicaciones puede ser un handy en Vhf 147mhz y nuevamente anotar las diferencias,ya que conociendo el error de lectura,uno puede estar un poco mas seguro de lo que esta midiendo y al estar con potencias bajas es mas dificil quemar algo.

Con respecto al tema de cual es la maxima fcia que  tu carga puede admitir ,vas a notar que a medida que aumentes la fcia tambien lo hace la lectura de roe, pero no creo que funcione correctamente arriba de los 200mhz o en su defecto te va a dar errores muy groseros.



Por supuesto que lo ideal seria tener una carga comercial, de esas que funcionan desde continua hasta los 3Ghz y un medidor acorde, pero no son precisamente baratos. 

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 26, 2011)

Hola elgriego, como estas, desde ya muchas gracias por la explicación ahora si me queda todo mas claro, te comento esta mañana realice algunas mediciones en mi carga fantasma primero en hf y pude observar dicho error espero no estar mal en las mediciones que tome primero medí en 3,5 Mhz a 5 watt obteniendo una roe de 1 en 1 luego medí en 28.5 Mhz con el mismo resultado luego pase con el handy lo puse en 144.5 Mhz y obs un roe de 1,2 en 1 a 5 watt y luego lo pase a 3 watt y obtuve el mismo resultado, ahora bien el problema es que la mayoría del instrumental es casero, creo que esto voy a tener que solucionarlo, adquiriendo algún equipo comercial, pero por ahora no queda otra que esperar.

Saludos a todos, gabriel


----------



## claudio230 (May 26, 2011)

hola a todos yo no quiero pecar de soberbio pero una carga para 300 vatios en fm no se si se hace con resistencias apiladas puede ser que se quemen, lo segundo es que un transmisor se ajusta con una carga fantasma y un vatimetro y si ahi da 300 vatios es de 300 vatios, de ahi no se lo toca mas, lo que pasa es que al desadaptar la antena poniendole otra frecuencia es que sube la potencia directa pero tambien la reflejada entonces no es que tiene 300 vatios, aparte una antena es mejor ajustarla con un excitador de hasta 50 vatios y despues ponerle 300 vatios, por otro lado con que estas midiendo los 200 directos y los reflejados, los vatimetros aparte de medir potencia son para determinada frecuencia si no es de fm o frecuencia cercana la lectura sera distinta a la real


----------



## elgriego (May 26, 2011)

Hola gabriel 77sur ,como estas que bueno ,que la imfo te fuera  de utilidad,con respecto a tu comentario, ¿no tenes a quien manguearle un rato instrumental? ,para que puedas tarar tus instrumentos y tu carga,de esta forma vas a tener una referencia ,y vas a esta mas seguro a la hora de efectuar las mediciones.
Saludos.

Hola claudio230,no creo que peques de soberbio,ocurre que cada cual se las arregla con lo que tiene a mano,pocos son, los que pueden comprar una carga ,que ronda los 800uss o mas ,En lo referente a los ajustes,un transmisor deberia ajustarse con un analizador de espectro y una carga acorde a la potencia aplicada ,no todo el mundo posee analizador,ni carga fantasma de 300w o mas
.Con respecto a la potencia de un equipo cualquier tecnico con experiencia en RF sabe casi al destapar un equipo cuanto puede entregar,con solo medir el +b y ver los transistores o transistor de la etapa de salida ,y para finalizar es de suponer que aquel que trabaje con transmisores de mas de 100w en vhf  ,debe suplir ,muchas veces la falta de instrumental especializado,(por supuesto que debe tener un watimetro roimetro,sino que se dedique a otra cosa....)con oficio,por supuesto que eso, lo dan los años de practica y conocimientos.

Saludos.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 26, 2011)

Hola elgriego, te comento por acá todo tranquilo, trabajando en un amplificador para el handy, con respecto al instrumental, soy nuevo en esta ciudad y no conozco a nadie que disponga de un roimetro o watimetro, en fin deberé esperar,lo que si dispongo de un osciloscopio pero no estoy seguro del error que me da al que realizar las mediciones, tengo una idea creo que se debe a las perdidas del los cables o que  estoy realizando mal la medición, la verdad hace muy poco que volví a retomar este hobby, ya que mi trabajo no tiene nada que ver con esto, soy electricista de flota pesada, pero desde muy chico me gusto la electrónica sobre todo la parte de comunicaciones; bueno me parece que me estoy yendo del tema. Espero no se enojen muchachos, ahora si me despido.
saludos a todos y que tengan una linda noche


----------



## homebrew (May 26, 2011)

Hola gabriel77sur y los demás integrantes del foro ojo que mi comentario sobre la carga y los resistores no fue con ninguna mala intención, simplemente fue para señalar un detalle técnico que hay que tener en cuenta en ese tipo de cargas, por acá no nací en cuna de oro y se bien lo que es construir sus propios equipos en mis fotos doy prueba de ello.
Hay una serie de resistores de muy baja inductancia que son ideales para realizar cargas de 50 u otro valor dejo una foto de este tipo de resistor.
Mañana le saco una foto a una carga comercial compuesta por 94 resistencias de 4700 ohms y una capacidad de 250 watts para VHF con un circuito LC para cancelar la reactancia a estas frecuencias, además de ser llamativo el método de refrigerarla.


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 26, 2011)

Hola homebrew como esta,  por mi todo esta bien y aprecio los comentarios de todos y mas aun cuando me señalan de errores que pueda tener ya que así aprendo de todos ud, en verdad tengo un largo camino por recorrer todavía y espero no molesten mis preguntas.
saludos


----------



## claudio230 (May 27, 2011)

hola a todos las cargas que muestra homebrew son las cargas a utilizar de ser posibles comprarlas aca en argentina una de esas como la de la foto mas grande 50 ohms y 250 vatios debe andar en el orden de 50 dolares o mas yo tengo una carga de 500 vatios con dos cargas en paralelo de 100 oms 250 vatios.
 con respecto a lo que yo puse en realidad lo que queria decir que por ahi haciendo algo casero para medir algo que tiene mucha potencia es peligroso en el sentido que se te rompe la carga y adios transistor de salida del equipo y ahi lamentaremos 150 dolares o mas solo eso, y si no tenemos un vatimetro confiable como un bird donde es el tapon el que nos dice la potencia y la frecuencia con otros vatimetros que son para HF o VHF no sabremos a ciencia cierta la potencia que medimos


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 31, 2011)

Hola claudio una consulta por esas casualidades tienes la dirección o conoces alguna casa aca en argentina  que provea los resistores que menciona Homebrew.

saludos, gabriel


----------



## claudio230 (May 31, 2011)

hola gabrielsur en que parte de argentina estas??? yo en cordoba se las compro a empresas dedicadas a la fabricacion de transmisores de fm pero en buenos aires las deben tener empresas como rfparts cre que se llama despues te paso el mail o su pagina

www.rfelectronics.com.ar esta es su pagina

otra pagina de componentes en bs as que tienen esas resistencias es:www.raicom.com.ar


----------



## J2C (May 31, 2011)

Colegas foristas

Les dejo una tabla de conversión de Perdida de Retorno (dB) a ROE (VWSR) obtenida como Nota de Aplicación de un proveedor entre otras cosas de Resistencias de Potencia de RF.

Se consiguen en Bs. As. solo 3 de ellas, para los foristas de otros paises deberan tratar ellos de averiguar quien es el representante en sus respectivos paises.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 31, 2011)

Hola gente como están, claudio, juanca gracias por los datos, claudio yo estoy en el sur en la ciudad de rio gallegos, por acá componentes de rf no hay nada, lo poco que tengo son componentes reciclados que he guardado hace un tiempo atrás. 

saludos, gabriel


----------



## homebrew (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola gente abri un nuevo post para dedicado a la carga de rf o dummy load para no distorcionar este .

el link es https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/carga-50-ohms-dummy-load-57414/#post505694


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 28, 2015)

Amigos..les comento que tengo fabricadas dos cargas con resistencias, 100w...pero conseguí dos resistencias de 100ohm que por el tamaño deben ser de 300w cada una..las coloque en paralelo y me da los 50ohm requeridos...pero el problema es que al conectarlas a un transmisor este me detecta roe...no se cual sera la causa....
Alguna idea de cual puede ser la causa??


----------



## miguelus (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Esas Resistencias son Bobinadas, dependiendo de la frecuencia, la inductancia puede ser muy grande, esa puede ser la razón del que tengas ROE, también influirá la forma de conectarlas.

Intenta Postear una foto

Sal U2


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 28, 2015)

en realidad las resistencias deben ser de carbon, o cualquiera no inductiva, las resistencias de alambre solo se comportaran mas o menos bien en frecuencias bajas.
Es como que estas conectando una resistencia y una bobina, modificando la impedancia de la carga


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 28, 2015)

Esto es lo que arme!!


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 28, 2015)

eso no sirve como carga para RF


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 28, 2015)

Muchas gracias Claudio!!!


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 28, 2015)

no tiene la impedancia, es de alambre lo que tendrá una inductancia, no te sirve para usar como carga es mucho mas complejo que eso que armaste

De donde sos ariel??


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 28, 2015)

claudio230 dijo:


> en realidad las resistencias deben ser de carbon, o cualquiera no inductiva, las resistencias de alambre solo se comportaran mas o menos bien en frecuencias bajas.
> Es como que estas conectando una resistencia y una bobina, modificando la impedancia de la carga



Generalmente si pero....Las antenas como la imagen(tipo "escalera") banda corrida para HF, llevan una resistencia no inductiva de alambre de 200W en una de las "cajas"(en la otra hay un bobinado con un toroide). Hace mucho tiempo....se las comprábamos especialmente por lotes y solo a pedido nos la fabricaban la empresa RALCO aquí en Argentina. 
Generalmente no las he visto mas que en cargas fantasmas de mediana calidad.
Para hacer una carga fantasma se usan estas de aquí
Ver el archivo adjunto 135171
Saludos.

Ric.

Ver el archivo adjunto 135169


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hola gente..soy de Argentina, cba...ric , no puedo ver las imagenes..


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 29, 2015)

Esta es el tipo de antena que hablaba. En el tubo alargado esta la resistencia.


Y esta las resistencias apropiadas para hacer la carga fantasma.


Ric.


----------



## Alkotan (Sep 30, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Esta es el tipo de antena que hablaba. En el tubo alargado esta la resistencia.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 135228
> 
> Y esta las resistencias apropiadas para hacer la carga fantasma.
> ...




¿Seguro que es una resistencia?... ¿No será una Bobina?

Buenos días


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 30, 2015)

Gracias ric...ya encargue la resistencia de la foto,,no la que viene con la antena...


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 30, 2015)

Alkotan dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es una resistencia?... ¿No será una Bobina?
> 
> Buenos días




La que fabricaban en la empresa que trabaje, tenia una resistencia de 200W de alambre bobinada especialmente, "no inductiva", era la inscripción que traía sobre el cuerpo.
El bobinado(un núcleo de ferrite toroidal) estaba alojado en el recipiente redondo(donde entra la conexión del cable coaxil). Exactamente como este(sin la moneda  que la puse de referencia).

Siempre puedes comprar una y hacer "ingeniería inversa" si quieres sacarte la duda.




ariel27 dijo:


> Gracias ric...ya encargue la resistencia de la foto,,no la que viene con la antena...



Son de 100ohms 250W, debes poner dos de esas en paralelo sobre un disipador de aluminio grande y tendrás una carga de 500W.

Ric.


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ric,, claro yo quería aprovechar esas r ya que me las regalaron y son de gran potencia!!!!


----------

